# [SOLVED] Help booting computer for the first time?



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, am currently building a computer but having problems booting it. Temporarily does not have a graphics card but am using the onboard graphics to connect the monitor to. When I turn it on, all the fans and LEDs come on but the PC speaker doesn't make a noise, there is no signal on the monitor and the lights on the keyboard do not light up. Any ideas? Thanks :grin::4-dontkno


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

Did you clear cmos? Double check all connections.


----------



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

yeah clearing cmos was the last thing i done. I keep checking the connections, The motherboard is new and handled carefully so hoping thats not the problem. Will try the graphics card VGA port once I've got it but that won't help with the keyboard. Anymore ideas?


----------



## Jeremymtz (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

Ram inserted all the way? Hm to reset the cmos couldn't you just take the battery out for a bit then plug it back in?


----------



## fodd (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

could you list some specs. maybe it'll give everyone a better idea of what you're working with so they can help you in better detail.
at least let us know:
-MOBO
-UBS keyboard?
-sound card or MOBO sound ports?
-PSU
(the more details the better)
some MOBO's have breakers that need to be switched on in order for the USB, PS/2, and things like that to work. wouldn't really explain the monitor, but something to look into. also quadruple check that you plugged everything in correctly, then clear the CMOS another time after you know for certain everything is in correctly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

post details
m/board
cpu
power supply
brand
wattage
have you plugged the aux power connector into the m/board


----------



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

wow guys thanks for the willingness to help, erm yea the RAM has been inserted and re-inserted, specs are:
* The Athlon 3000+ motherboard and processor bundle http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=221373&DOY=13m3
* 480W XPower Light ATX PSU
* Crucial memory 2x 1GB 184 pin pc 3200
* Hitachi 160GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 8MB Cache - OEM

The soundcard and graphics are still to come but should still be able to boot, am not sure about the aux power connector and the breakers though? Will re-check the connections and again clear the CMOS but I don't think this is the case. It does not detect any keyboard (lights do not flicker when connected). Just trying to get some signal be it through the monitor, the pc speaker, or lights on the keyboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

the psu needs to be putting out a min of 26amps on the 12v+ line
set it up out of the case with
cpu
video
ram
speaker and see if you get post
if you are going to add a video card the choice of psu's is not a good one


----------



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

get post? sorry bit confused. Whats wrong with this psu is it not good enough to add a graphics card with?


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

It is not strong enough (480W is not sufficient)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

post is the single bios beep that tell you the computer has booted ok
this tells us there is no problem with the basics so we can look past those for the problem
if it does not post in this configuration we know the problem is somewhere in these items


----------



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

No there is no beep from the PC speaker, I tried taking the RAM modules out and no beep. Also tried with one in and two in and still no beep. I'll spend a good while fiddling with it tomorrow and try all your ideas and hope it works!


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

The beep doesn't come from your speakers, it comes from your motherboard. It's just a monotonous beep sound, if you don't hear it, it means that there is a problem caused by one of your system's internal components.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

if it is set up out of the case and you removed either the ram or the video card and receive no error beeps supect the m/b


----------



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

yea i know the beep doesnt come from the pc speakers i mean the internal pc speaker, u mean it should come from this not the motherboard? The motherboard doesnt have the speaker its the case which does? Have just tried setting it up outside the case, could it be the little speaker that doesnt work? Also is there any chance it could be short circuited, i dont think ive used any spacers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*



nealcq said:


> any chance it could be short circuited, i dont think ive used any spacers.


that's why we set it up out of the case to check
the speaker can be on the m/b or on the case as long as it's plugged in
you should hear the beeps


----------



## nealcq (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

hey guys thanks for all your support, finally took the comp to maplin today to have a look and after much testing found out it was the mobo that was faulty. Thanks anyway all the info will certainly come in helpful in building future computers. cheers all. CASE CLOSED


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help booting computer for the first time?*

thanks for posting the result


----------

